# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ขาย LA-2080H

## E22LPB

ขาย LA-2080H ย่าน14 ราคา 2700 พร้อมส่ง EMS เก่าเก็บครับ เข้า 5 ออก 30 สภาพตามรูปครับ
ปล.สอบถามเพิ่มเติมตามลายเซ็นนะครับ

----------


## E22LPB

ขายแล้วครับ ขอบคุณเว็ปมาสเตอร์ครับ ปิกได้เลยครับ

----------

